# Alles Gute!



## wanipa

Bună!

Im Wörterbuch habe ich mehrere Ausdrücke zu "Alles Gute" gefunden:

Baftă!
Noroc!
Numai bine!
Toate cele bune!

Sind sie alle Pendant zu "Alles Gute"?

Welche/r ist/sind häufigst verwendet?

Danke sehr!


----------



## jazyk

_Toate cele bune_ este dintre toatele propuneri traducerea cea mai literală a expresiei în germană. Dacă nu ne dai un context, nu cred că putem da un răspuns exact.


----------



## KlaraKlaraKlara

Alles Gute bedeutet toate cele bune/numai bine. Bafta/Noroc bedeutet viel Glück.


----------



## vincix

Aber "Alles Gute zum Geburtstag" bedeutet "La Mulți Ani!”


----------



## wanipa

Danke!

Wie heisst "Happy New Year" auf rumänisch?


----------



## vincix

Es heißt „Un An Nou fericit!”, zum Beispiel.


----------



## wanipa

Prima!

Wäre "La Mulți Ani!” falsch wenn man "Gutes neues Jahr" sagen will?


----------



## vincix

Nein, das wäre auch gut. Man kann „La Mulți Ani” fast unter allen Umständen sagen. Aber nicht, z. B., an Ostern


----------



## wanipa

Vielen herzlichen Dank!


----------

